

List of device bandwidths - himanshu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_device_bandwidths#Computer_buses_.28storage.29

======
kirubakaran
Do women have higher bandwidth than men?

~~~
noonespecial
Yes but men have a lower latency.

------
mynameishere
Talking ..... ~160 bits/second

